# Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August



*Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......​*eine kleine sarkastisch/ironische Bitte............

.... macht doch bitte einfach mal für 4 - 6 Wochen jetzt über den Sommer keine anglerfeindliche Sche...........

Lasst uns doch einfach mal Luft holen, damit ich wieder mal übers Angeln schreiben kann, und nicht nur darüber schreiben MUSS, wie ihr wieder als Interessenvertreter versagt und ständig Anglern in den Arsch tretet, in den Rücken fallt und Angeln immer unmöglicher und schwieriger macht in Deutschland...

Oder sucht euch doch als Verbandshauptamtler einfach nen anständigen Job in der freien Wirtschaft - und tretet als Ehrenamtler zurück und geht mal wieder selber angeln...

Ihr habt es geschafft, alleine im letzten halben Jahr mehr anglerfeindlichen und inkompetenten Müll zu produzieren, als es selbst Pessimisten für möglich gehalten hätten (alles nachlesbar bei uns im Forum):
> Weser-Ems empfiehlt erst mal auf Angelverbot zu warten, statt wie der AV-NDS im Vorfeld schon aktiv dagegen zu kämpfen..

> Bayern diskreditiert Angler wie Klaus Augenthaler fürs zurücksetzen von Fischen und fährt weiter den anglerfeindlichen Kurs mit dem Abknüppelgebot (Afvig §11/8)..

> Westfalen und Lippe erlässt ein Setzkescherverbot in seinen Gewässern, obwohl das nordrhein-westfälische Recht das gar nicht verlangt.

> Schleswig Holstein fährt mit seinem GF einen Schlingerkurs beim Kampf gegen Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten - zuerst mit Frau Dr. unterwegs in Berlin und "abnicken", nun fordern, dass sie sich klar gegen Angelverbote aussprechen soll...

> Baden-Württemberg blamiert und verarscht Angler von lausigen Auftritten (Landesgartenschau) über versagen bei Nachtangelverbot, dazu keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion des B-W-Präsis oder Präsidiums oder der Geschäftsführung zu den anglerfeindlichen Anwürfen von Pix und Hauk im Parlament, und will nun nach Kündigungen die Vereine "überreden" statt einfach durch gute Arbeit zu überzeugen..

> Der Bundesverband organisiert sich einen Ex-Profisportler und fernsehbekannten (aus drittklassigen Spielshows) neuen Geschäftsführer:
Einen Berufsanfänger, der noch nicht mal fertig studiert hat, dazu einen Biologen statt des dringend(er) benötigten Juristen/Betriebswirtschaftlers und/oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeiters.

> Dazu wird beim Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten mit dem BMU gemauschelt, das geforderte  Dementi kam bisher natürlich noch nicht. 

> "Bewundern" kann man dafür unterschiedliche Pressemeldungen von Frau Rodust als einladender SPD-Politikerin und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentendarstellerin im DAFV, nach deren Lektüre man kaum glauben kann/will, dass es sich hier um die gleiche Veranstaltung handelt.

Aufzählung unvollständig, nur die am meisten ins Auge fallenden Katastrophen der letzten paar Wochen.....


*Daher also, sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen:*
Macht  doch einfach mal Sommerferien...

Versucht einfach mal 4 - 6 Wochen nix zu tun - fiel euch doch jahr(zehnt)elang auch nicht schwer, nix für Angler zu tun..

Nur einfach mal ein paar Wochen Anglern nicht in den Rücken fallen und dem Angeln in Deutschland nicht schaden....

Na, wie wärs?

Einfach mal für 4 - 6 Wochen nix anglerfeindliches und inkompetentes mehr - einfach mal stillhalten?

Wär das möglich?

Gönnt uns einfach auch mal etwas ......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Hechtbär (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

|muahah::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

is doch wahr................


----------



## Hechtbär (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

Ich bin drauf und dran dich zum Angeln einzuladen!|kopfkrat
 Ins Reich des AVN! :q
 Das du mal wieder entspannst und dein Blutdruck aus dem Gefahrenbereich kommt! 

 Gruß Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

grins - danke...

Mir würd ja echt schon reichen, einfach normal Tagesgeschäft machen zu können, ohne täglich neue Desasternachrichten von den Verbandlern/Verbanditen,.....

Viele Angler beneiden euch in NDS um euren Verband......


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

Moin Thomas .

Recht haste ........#6


gruss Jochen


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

Nur wenn die jetzt 4 bis 6 Wochen Urlaub machen ( nun eigentlich,machen die ja das ganze Jahr nur Urlaub ) fällt denen noch mehr ein was die den Anglern verbieten...|kopfkrat
Dann besser ein halbes Jahr in den Tiefschlaf schicken..
Aber nun schlafen tun die ja auch in der Arbeitszeit..
Also gleich in Frührente schicken...#c


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

- 4.8. Linkenheim,
- Frau Dr. muss zur Forderung der Initiative Stellung beziehen,
- evtl. kommt dann diese Info auch in SH an,
- irgendwann bald müsste man was zum Ergebnis der Augenthaler-Geschichte hören
- und für die eine oder andere böse spontane Überraschung ist momentan jeder DAFV-LV fürchterlich offen,
...
Urlaub is nich, Thomas! |supergri#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Sehr geehrte Verbandler und Verbanditen......*

hör doch auf........................


----------

